# One Year Later WEN 3410 Air Filtration System



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm generally happy with Wen products having owned several of their tools as far back as 30 years. I just ordered a scroll saw from them and I have their oscillating spindle sander. Funny thing; HF and others sell the same models under their own name so I guess they all come from the same Chinese factory. Wen sells them at lower prices than the other clones.


----------



## jtdon (Jan 5, 2017)

I bought one of these Wen units about 18 months ago and I agree with your review. I have mine near my lathe and the filter is full of whatever wood I am turning.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*I am a fan of WEN- nice review…* but to ding it a star, I dissagree…

I gave this unit 4 stars because I don't have an accurate way to measure the air in a before and after scenario.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

> *I am a fan of WEN- nice review…* but to ding it a star, I dissagree…
> 
> I gave this unit 4 stars because I don't have an accurate way to measure the air in a before and after scenario.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sounded to me like it got docked a star because of the paragraph before where he says it doesn't get all the dust in the air.

Fivecodys, is this the one that does something like 200-400cfm, the smaller one? They make a larger, less common one that goes up near 1000cfm. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

From his photo it looks like the basic model, three speeds 300-400 cfm. I've got that one and have been very pleased with it.

This sort of thing is not going to get *all* the dust out of the air. I bought mine to reduce dust settling on things in the garage. Reduce? Yes. Eliminate? No. You need more than just a ceiling filter to do that.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

People get a little touchy about air filtration reviews around here, don't they? Hee Hee Hee

Sorry 'DW' but that was my opinion. Nothing wrong with a "4" you know? 

Yes Colonel, it's the smaller unit. Thanks for the response.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I have the same Wen model in my shop. I think this does a very good job. But I still wear a dust mask when creating dust. Wading dust still gets on things, I work with a lot of aromatic red cedar, better having most of the dust put into that filter than in your lungs.


----------



## BanjoBen (Dec 8, 2015)

I have this same one and it works very well. I've actually been thinking about buying a second one just so I can set up a circulation in my garage shop and of course, double the CFM I can filter. I'm still going on my same filters after roughly a year myself, and I just clean it out with compressed air from time to time. I just recently cleaned out the inner filter and it really does get a lot of the very fine dust.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Just got the small wen for Christmas, to add to my DC system. Glad to see good reviews.


----------



## cmacnaughton (May 17, 2019)

Thanks for the review. It's my next purchase in combatting dust in my small workshop. Good to know it's worth the comparatively meager investment.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

I just ordered this same unit and it is ready to pickup at HD right now. Good to see that it seems to do the job.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Dear Woodworker, do you want to learn woodworking? or gain additional experience?
> 
> Good day, dear woodworker-participant lumberjocks com … and we want to encourage the retired master craftsman to finally reveal his secret archive over
> 16,000 plans - more details on the link ~ http://3weekiet.com/woodworkingrmr ~ click here
> ...


SPAM


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

I had horrible dust collection in my shop and whatever I tried I ended up with airborne dust galore. I bought this unit and it immediately cleaned up the airborne dust in the shop to the point to where I felt like the air that I was breathing was much cleaner. I still had a lot of dust on the floor of course but it is the dust in the air that really bothers me the most, and this little unit fixed that easily. I have since moved and don't have a shop setup but it will be one of the very first things that I install in my new shop.


----------



## JoeFuture (Aug 31, 2020)

I've been using this same filter for a few months in the garage as I worked on sanding and painting some trim. I couldn't see dust in the air, but like the OP I found that the filter got very dirty very quickly - meaning it's working! I got it on Amazon at a great price using CamelCamelCamel, and I'm really glad I got it. It doesn't replace a true dust collector in any way, but it sure helps collect a lot of that fine stuff you may not realize is still floating around the air.


----------

